# What attackers say to victims - to silence them



## aedrasteia (Sep 5, 2013)

I've thought about posting a link to this site for many months. It's painful
in the extreme, but also brings me hope and admiration for these people.

And educational, if you are one who advocates "RBSD". These survivors 
know the R. so many MAs turn away from. How brave of them to answer back 
to the trusted ones who harmed them.  

This is in honor of Cathy, Rita and Sandy. and hundreds more.

http://projectunbreakable.tumblr.com/post/60100829944/the-posters-read-1-there-is-no-way-you-are-a

with deepest respect


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the post.  It is useful.


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2013)

Powerful and sobering.  Thank you for sharing that :asian:


----------



## Kframe (Sep 6, 2013)

I cant click the link, is it down? Nothing happens when I click it. Can someone copy and paste the contents?


----------



## billc (Sep 6, 2013)

The more people who know the tactics of these guys the fewer victims we might have.


----------



## aedrasteia (Sep 7, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Thanks for the post.  It is useful.



Thanks OFH. good words from you mean alot.

How would/will you use this?  Give people the Link? certain people? 
your MA school - instructors - men/women you train with?

Useful is what I'd like to see?  ideas?

w/respect


----------



## aedrasteia (Sep 7, 2013)

Kframe said:


> I cant click the link, is it down? Nothing happens when I click it. Can someone copy and paste the contents?



if you can send me a PM w/your e-mail, I'll try to paste and send.

Try this: http://projectunbreakable.tumblr.com/   or go to tumblr and search for Unbreakable or Grace Brown.

thanks Kframe -  I hope to see what you think.

w/respect


----------



## aedrasteia (Sep 7, 2013)

Brian, Carol, seasoned, colemcm, Steve,
Kframe, Happy-papi, jks9199, Kenpo5.OHawker, oftheherd. 
(and anybody else who responded positively)

ah, thanks everybody. that response was very welcome - kind of unexpected too.
didn't know for sure if it would get thanked or slammed. And thanks
to those who gave positive reps.

can you tell us more ?   is this news to you?
will you link or share?  with certain people or not others?
what makes this site valuable?
what else should i do here?

w/much gratitude and respect


----------



## colemcm (Sep 7, 2013)

I think there are numerous ways this is valuable. For people who are just starting to learn about self-defense, it gives a better sense of the various ways violence can manifest. For an instructor who has never experienced anything like what these people have survived, it gives them insight into what a student who has survived it has gone through and helps them develop a broader self-defense curriculum. For people who have been raped, it's yet another group of people that understand what they've gone through; another community for them to reach out to, especially if they suffer from some form of victim's-guilt. Perhaps they can even share their story and help someone out, in turn.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 7, 2013)

It wasn't news; sadly, I have to know too much about this.  I do have a small complaint; in the several minutes I reviewed it, I saw no male victims.  Men and boys are victimized, and silienced, in many of the same ways as women and girls, and it's worthwhile to remember that.


----------



## aedrasteia (Sep 7, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> It wasn't news; sadly, I have to know too much about this.  I do have a small complaint; in the several minutes I reviewed it, I saw no male victims.  Men and boys are victimized, and silienced, in many of the same ways as women and girls, and it's worthwhile to remember that.



thanks jks

here: http://projectunbreakable.tumblr.com/page/4 

please scroll to the second entry, sorry - i wasn't able to post the man's contribution alone.
Unbreakable includes other posts by men and boys. 

In my experience (not speculation) they are brutally silenced because 
the attackers know exactly how viciously many (not all) other men and boys will verbally humiliate
the survivors - or respond with silence and distance.

the attackers are absolutely right (mostly). And the boys/men know it.
so they are silent. I never forget and I never blame them.

we can change that. this site is a start. i hope you will help. i think you are doing something
just by posting here.

w/gratitude for your involvement


----------



## Kframe (Sep 7, 2013)

Got it to work, thank you. I had to drag the link to my bar and then go to it manually.  HOLY smokes that is horrid. I cant really think of anything meaningfull to say, that would help these people, as I do not know what it is like to be in that situation. So can not releate. All I can do is offer up my thoughts of condolence and prayers.


----------

